# Everyone should watch "Dog's Decoded" on Netflix or DVD



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I happen to stumble across "Dogs Decoded" on Netflix. It's a PBS show describing how generations of breeding gave us the dogs we have today.

One part that caught my attention, was how they hand-picked the non- aggressive pups from every litter, and only bred those pups.
The result was not only a dog with a great temperament, but also some amazing physical appearance changes as well.

Makes one understand the importance of getting a dog from a good breeder, with a "breeding program".

A lot could go wrong without one..


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I watched this a few months ago, it was great =)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's an awesome show, I agree, every dog owner needs to watch it!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> It's an awesome show, I agree, every dog owner needs to watch it!


After watching it, I started to think about some of the breeders on this forum. 
As a newbie, I really never understood when they spoke about "nerve and temperament" and how a good breeder could breed those traits into a dog. Watch this show, and it's clear how much of a role a good breeder plays, in the dog that ends up in your home.

In retrospect, one can also see why so many people have issues with their dogs.


----------



## Stroid (Nov 12, 2012)

LOL I watched this last night funny you referenced it today...really good documentary and i too thought the tempermant breeding in foxes was really awesome! They also have the NatGeo Dog documentary on there as well.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe a breeder will chime in....

I'm wondering how selecting "from aggression", changed the physical appearance?


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

@Anthony--yes, that was one of the most fascinating points. Clearly, the appearances of the silver foxes had diversified wonderfully after the aggressive trait was bred out.

The little smart border collie was fascinating--I've had employees who couldn't do that.

It was also very telling how the dogs used the same face-scanning techniques as humans to discern mood and emotion. Clearly, a form of Darwinism was at play, as dogs who excelled at this trait would have been favored around the campfires and kids.

I was a little shocked at the sequence where the wolf raised in the home was released back with the caged wolves. It looks like they just threw the poor thing into the pen with a dozen other wild wolves.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I LOVED this documentary. I thought it was very intriguing.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't forget this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE-3aggrAHI


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Anthony8858 said:


> After watching it, I started to think about some of the breeders on this forum.
> As a newbie, I really never understood when they spoke about "nerve and temperament" and how a good breeder could breed those traits into a dog.


A good book along that vein is The Story of Edgar Sawtelle: A Novel (P.S.): David Wroblewski: 9780061374234: Amazon.com: Books 
The dad breeds dogs selectively for temperament and nothing else, really. But it's kind of neat how they go through that aspect of the book.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Is this the one where they showed wolf puppies vs dog puppies and how the dogs were hardwired to engage and respond to our pointing etc. while the wolves were not?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

that was interesting! really enjoyed it


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

billsharp said:


> @Anthony--yes, that was one of the most fascinating points. Clearly, the appearances of the silver foxes had diversified wonderfully after the aggressive trait was bred out.
> 
> The little smart border collie was fascinating--I've had employees who couldn't do that.
> 
> ...


Yes, just as shocked as you. The wolf was clearly frightened, and on the defense. Never the less, I guess they know better than I do. 

That Border Collie was fascinating.



jocoyn said:


> Is this the one where they showed wolf puppies vs dog puppies and how the dogs were hardwired to engage and respond to our pointing etc. while the wolves were not?


Yes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

msvette2u said:


> A good book along that vein is The Story of Edgar Sawtelle: A Novel (P.S.): David Wroblewski: 9780061374234: Amazon.com: Books
> The dad breeds dogs selectively for temperament and nothing else, really. But it's kind of neat how they go through that aspect of the book.


Great book, hated the ending


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Great book, hated the ending


And don't you dare tell us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

